# Debian install from PPA broken



## robertmain (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi folks,

I'm trying to install from the ubuntu PPA. Whilst I'm aware that Ubuntu != Debian - using Ubuntu PPAs on debian generally works. However, the OBS install instructions for linux appear to be broken:


```
$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:obsproject/obs-studio

Latest stable release of OBS Studio
More info: https://launchpad.net/~obsproject/+archive/ubuntu/obs-studio
Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it

gpg: keybox '/tmp/tmp8r98s6ni/pubring.gpg' created
gpg: /tmp/tmp8r98s6ni/trustdb.gpg: trustdb created
gpg: key EFC71127F425E228: public key "Launchpad PPA for obsproject" imported
gpg: Total number processed: 1
gpg:               imported: 1
gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.

$ sudo apt update
Hit:1 http://debian.csail.mit.edu/debian buster InRelease
Hit:2 http://debian.csail.mit.edu/debian buster-updates InRelease                                                                   
Hit:3 http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian bionic InRelease                                                             
Hit:4 http://security.debian.org/debian-security buster/updates InRelease                                                           
Hit:5 http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode stable InRelease                                                                   
Hit:6 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb stable InRelease                                                                        
Hit:7 https://repo.steampowered.com/steam stable InRelease                                                                          
Hit:8 https://updates.signal.org/desktop/apt xenial InRelease                                                                       
Hit:9 https://download.docker.com/linux/debian buster InRelease  
Ign:10 http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu groovy InRelease
Err:11 http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu groovy Release
  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80]
Reading package lists... Done
E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu groovy Release' does not have a Release file.
N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
```

There are already questions and answers on here about this very topic, however - the answers to them suggest that the problem is because the PPA has moved, and recommend using the "new" PPA....which is the one that isn't working for me.


----------



## Harold (Aug 18, 2020)

OBS Studio : obsproject
					

Latest stable release of OBS Studio




					launchpad.net
				



The PPA does not have an ubuntu groovy release.


----------



## rsidd120 (Aug 24, 2020)

Though I'm using Ubuntu Focal (20.04), adding the PPA created an entry for groovy for me.  I renamed /etc/apt/sources.list.d/obsproject-ubuntu-obs-studio-groovy.list to  focal (not required) and edited it to change "groovy" to "focal", and ran apt update; then the install worked.


----------



## robertmain (Sep 3, 2020)

rsidd120 said:


> Though I'm using Ubuntu Focal (20.04), adding the PPA created an entry for groovy for me.  I renamed /etc/apt/sources.list.d/obsproject-ubuntu-obs-studio-groovy.list to  focal (not required) and edited it to change "groovy" to "focal", and ran apt update; then the install worked.


Just tried that. I'm still getting a GPG key error


```
Err:8 http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu focal InRelease
  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EFC71127F425E228
Reading package lists... Done
W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu focal InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EFC71127F425E228
E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/obsproject/obs-studio/ubuntu focal InRelease' is not signed.
N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
```


----------



## songk (Sep 17, 2020)

'NO_PUBKEY' can be fixed by :

```
sudo apt update 2>&1 1>/dev/null | sed -ne 's/.*NO_PUBKEY //p' | while read key; do if ! [[ ${keys[*]} =~ "$key" ]]; then sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://pool.sks-keyservers.net:80 --recv-keys "$key"; keys+=("$key"); fi; done
```


----------



## IndieHardMode (Oct 12, 2020)

songk said:


> 'NO_PUBKEY' can be fixed by :
> 
> ```
> sudo apt update 2>&1 1>/dev/null | sed -ne 's/.*NO_PUBKEY //p' | while read key; do if ! [[ ${keys[*]} =~ "$key" ]]; then sudo apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://pool.sks-keyservers.net:80 --recv-keys "$key"; keys+=("$key"); fi; done
> ```


Thank You, worked like a charm.


----------

